# PES 2010 oder Fifa 2010?



## CroCop86 (18. September 2009)

Mich würde mal interessieren wer sich was kauft?

PES 2010 oder Fifa 2010?

Ich persönlich tendiere eher zu PES


----------



## rockyko (18. September 2009)

ganz klar PES!

... ich gebe fifa jedes jahr wieder eine neue chance mich zu überzeugen ... aber diese jahr ... das spiel kannste echt vergessen so eine scheiß grafik ... also nich schlecht, aber ich sag ma falsch angewendet ... und das gameplay hat sich auch kaum verändert, geschweige denn verbessert

... bis jetzt gefällt mir die Demo von PES ziemlich gut ... sowohl grafisch als auch das gameplay


----------



## Buckelfipps (19. September 2009)

Ja, kann ich nur zustimmen -> PES!

Fifa ist diesmal grafisch doch eher sagen wir mal schwach aufgestellt... Da ist PES einfach um Längen besser


----------



## Player007 (19. September 2009)

Auf jeden Fall PES 2010, bietet einfach viel mehr Realismus und ne bessere Grafik.
Fifa hat mehr Lizenzen, aber die werden bei PES immer nachgepatched von anderen Usern 

Gruß


----------



## xR4Y (19. September 2009)

Ohne Frage PES 2010 habe es schon vorbestellt bei amazon.uk 21Pfund


----------



## hoschi8219 (19. September 2009)

bin ja schon seit fifa 96 dabei außer 97 und 2004.

würde auch dieses fifa wieder kaufen.

wenn ihr mich davon überzeugen könnt. auf pes 2010 zu weckseln.

wie sieht es mit der deutschen bundeliga aus. lizens? oder wie der andere schon meinte. nach patschen. (geht sowas überhaupt?)


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (19. September 2009)

[X] PES 2010

Da brauch ich nicht lange zu überlegen...
PES 09, war auch schon deutlich besser als Fifa 09, fand ich


----------



## Two-Face (19. September 2009)

[X] _Gar keins_

Spiele keine derartige Spiele, auch wenn es immer wieder interessant ist, wie PES Fifa abzockt


----------



## Opheliac (19. September 2009)

[x] Pes 2010 natürlich.


----------



## Uziflator (19. September 2009)

[X] Gar keins


----------



## grubsnek (20. September 2009)

[x] noch unentschlossen


----------



## novalis2k183 (22. September 2009)

dieses Jahr das erste mal PES... 
war seit 1997 treuer "Anhänger" der Fifa-Serie, aber nun ist gut.

Die Fifa-Demo hat mich dieses Jahr sehr entsetzt.
Und PES dafür umso mehr überzeugt.

grüße

der nova


----------



## eVoX (24. September 2009)

[x] PES 2010


----------



## Juarez91 (25. September 2009)

Also ich habe bereits mehrere Ableger beider Serien gekauft und bin von Fifa mehr überzeugt. 
Der Grund ist, das ich sehr viel Wert auf Spieler- und Mannschaftslizenzen setze und spielerisch kann ich persönlich keine großen Unterschiede feststellen.

Deshalb wohl FIFA 10


----------



## iceman650 (26. September 2009)

also wenn ich eines von beiden kaufe, dann wird es wahrscheinlich PES sein. wenn ich eine manager-saison sein soll habe ich ja nohc fifa09 und PES spielt sich wirklich sehr viel besser. aber beim ambiente muss es wirklich passen deswegen eben PES


----------



## the_real_Kazoo (27. September 2009)

Auf jeden Fall PES. Iss ja wohl klar...


----------



## Jack ONeill (28. September 2009)

Kauf Fifa 2010 aber nur für 360


----------



## chiesie (28. September 2009)

PES 2010 ganz kla


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. Oktober 2009)

FIFA 10 hab ich breits für die PS 3... Besser als Pro Emo. So was von künstlich verlangsamt...


----------



## vfbtoni (6. Oktober 2009)

Kann mir jemand helfen ob ich mit meinen pc pes2010 spielen kann???
Er ist 4-5 Jahre alt und hat die dinge;
amd sempron 3000+    ,1,99ghz und 1,25gb ram
geforce 7600gs.........
bitte helft mir,


----------



## Gamer_95 (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich hol mir vermutlich beide....


----------



## grubsnek (9. Oktober 2009)

Nach weiteren Spielen Fifa10 bzw. PES2010 bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass mir PES eigentlich besser gefällt. Ich werde es mir vermutlich kaufen, sobald es für um die 20€ zu haben ist.

Bis dahin vertreibe ich mir die Zeit mit Fifa10 auch wenn dieses nicht wirklich toll ist. Für 16€ kann man es aber, so denke ich, nehmen.


----------



## grubsnek (11. Oktober 2009)

grubsnek schrieb:


> Für 16€ kann man es aber, so denke ich, nehmen.



Nun. Ich glaube, ich habe mich getäuscht. Die Grafik ist schelcht und das Gameplay nicht der absolute Hit. Das wusste ich davor.

Aber das was sich EA dazu noch geleistet hat ist einfach zu viel. Der Onlinemodus funktioniert nur in den seltensten Fällen. Im offiziellen Fifaforum wurde zwar bekanntgegeben, dass man daran arbeite, nur ist leider immer noch kein Patch in Sicht.

Bin ich froh, dass ich nur 16€ in dieses Spiel investiert habe. 45€ ist es nämlich defenetiv nicht wert!


----------



## killer89 (11. Oktober 2009)

[x] gar keins, is eh jedes Jahr das gleiche... wenn überhaupt PES, weil FIFA leider sehr verbugt ist...


----------



## Low (14. Oktober 2009)

[X] Gar keins


----------



## grubsnek (15. Oktober 2009)

PES bekommt im PC Games Test eine Wertung von 89%.


----------



## killer89 (16. Oktober 2009)

Wow, hätte nicht gedacht, dass Realismus und Spielspaß 5% Unterschied machen 
Mal ehrlich, allein die Grafik ist schon um Welten besser, die Lizenzen kann man sich auch sparen, zumal die PES-Community sehr fleißig ist. (oder gibts keine Mods mehr?)

MfG


----------



## eVoX (17. Oktober 2009)

Klar gibt es die Mods und für PES 2010 wird bestimmt auch einen geben.


----------



## Atel79 (17. Oktober 2009)

Natürlich Pes 2010 

unter anderen weil sie eine geilere Community haben als Fifa


----------



## Zephyr (18. Oktober 2009)

ganz plar PES. ich verzichte lieber auf ein paar lizenzen (da wird mit sicherheit wieder nachschub kommen ), bevor ich auf fifa umsteigen muss. seit pes 6 habe ich fifa nicht mehr sonderlich gespielt


----------



## killer89 (18. Oktober 2009)

Problematisch für viele FIFA-Spieler ist die Umstellung der Steuerung bei PES, was vllt doch auch ein Grund ist, nicht umzusteigen, aber angesichts des Gebotenen muss man sich dies echt überlegen....

MfG


----------



## Zephyr (18. Oktober 2009)

Also als ich von Fifa auf PES6 umgestiegen bin, hatte ich damit garkeine Probleme. Die Tasten kann man auf der Tastatur bzw. auf dem Gamepad ja genau so anordnen wie bei Fifa. An das Gameplay kann man sich auch gut gewöhnen, find ich


----------



## El-Hanfo (18. Oktober 2009)

[X]Gar keins - Fußball habe ich zum letztem Mal zur Zeit von Fifa01 am PC gespielt


----------



## killer89 (19. Oktober 2009)

Zephyr schrieb:


> Also als ich von Fifa auf PES6 umgestiegen bin, hatte ich damit garkeine Probleme. Die Tasten kann man auf der Tastatur bzw. auf dem Gamepad ja genau so anordnen wie bei Fifa. An das Gameplay kann man sich auch gut gewöhnen, find ich


War eig. eher so auf die Feinheiten der Steuerung bezogen... und beim Elfmeterschießen is es bei FIFA noch wesentlich leichter, muss ich sagen, bin kläglich gescheitert bei PES in der Demo 

MfG


----------



## Zephyr (19. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt, da hast du recht. Einige Kleinigkeiten finde ich bei Fifa auch immer noch besser. Aber insgesamt überzeugt mich PES dann doch eher als Fifa


----------



## theLamer (19. Oktober 2009)

Also ich würde FIFA kaufen.... zumindest auf Konsole is das ziemlich lustig


----------



## rabit (19. Oktober 2009)

Kein interesse an Fussball!


----------



## Player007 (19. Oktober 2009)

Also man kann sagen, das es zu 90 % einen Community Patch geben wird. 
Weil es denn seit mehreren Jahren gibt und ich sehe keinen Grund wieso es die nicht mehr geben soll 

Gruß


----------



## Selene (19. Oktober 2009)

[x] Pes 2010


----------



## MrSmoli (20. Oktober 2009)

PES 2010!!!!!!!!!! Ganz klar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buddha (21. Oktober 2009)

Pro Evo 10 natürlich, die demo hat schon überzeugt und morgen wirds geholt !


----------



## _V_ (22. Oktober 2009)

PES 2010


----------



## grubsnek (22. Oktober 2009)

Also wer bei 26,95 nicht zuschlägt ist selber schuld


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2009)

grubsnek schrieb:


> Also wer bei 26,95 nicht zuschlägt ist selber schuld


ja, bei amazon - mich hat es von den socken gehauen!

hatte meines vor 3 wochen vorbestellt, aber erst heute ne versandbestätigung bekommen, obowhl es seit gestern abend schon "im versandprozess" war... preis auch laut versandemail: 35€ - war natürlich sauer... dann schau ich grad im briefkasten: mini-päckchen von amazon - es ist da!  da kam die mail wohl >12std zu spät, und ich hab mich schon aufgeregt und ne mail geschickt auch wegen der preisgarantie, dass man den niedrigsten preis bis zum erscheinungstermin bekommt - mal sehen, ob vlt. sogar ne erstattung erfolgt


----------



## grubsnek (22. Oktober 2009)

Die Amazon Preisgarantie sieht folgendermaßen aus:

Produkt A wird vorbestellt und kostet am Tag der Bestellung 50€. Wird A bis zum Release billiger und kostet z.B. nur 30€, so erhält der Vorbesteller einen Warengutschein über 20€, welcher automatisch beim nächsten Einkauf eingelöst wird. 
Aber: dieser Gutschein gilt nicht für alle Waren und ist zeitlich begrenzt. 

So hab ich das jedenfalls verstanden und deshalb bestelle ich keine Artikel mehr vor.


----------



## eVoX (23. Oktober 2009)

grubsnek schrieb:


> Die Amazon Preisgarantie sieht folgendermaßen aus:
> 
> Produkt A wird vorbestellt und kostet am Tag der Bestellung 50€. Wird A bis zum Release billiger und kostet z.B. nur 30€, so erhält der Vorbesteller einen Warengutschein über 20€, welcher automatisch beim nächsten Einkauf eingelöst wird.
> Aber: dieser Gutschein gilt nicht für alle Waren und ist zeitlich begrenzt.
> ...



Dann hast du es flasch verstanden, nehmen wir jetzt mal dein Beispiel.
Bestellst du etwas vor den release für 50€ und es wird am release Tag für nur noch 30€ versendet, so wird der Differenzbetrag, in dem Fall 20€, auf Dein Konto zurückgebucht.
Ein Gutschein wird nicht ausgestellt.


----------



## grubsnek (27. Oktober 2009)

vielleicht hat sich das mittlerweile auch geändert...als ich vor ca. 2 Jahren was vorbestellt habe wars glaube ich noch anders 

naja...Amazon bietet das Spiel einen Tag lang für 26,95 an. Am Folgetag kostete es wieder etwa 34€. Dummerweise hab ich bei 26,95 nicht gekauft
Habs mir jetzt in England für 21,98Pfund inkl. Versand bestellt. Mal sehen wie teuer mich das dann in Euro kommt.

Kann man bei Pro Evo verschiedene Sprachen auswählen wie z.B. bei Fifa oder NFS?


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (27. Oktober 2009)

[X] Pes 2010

Habs schon bestellt, ist auch schon da (Amazon)!
Bekomme es aber erst an meinem Geburtstag

Spiele Pes schon seit Pes 6 für Ps2 , nur 2008 bin ich auf FIFA09 umgestiegen, doch dieses Jahr regiert wieder PES


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2009)

Hab jetzt beide ausprobiert und PES 2010 ist der klare Sieger.


----------



## hoschi8219 (1. November 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hab jetzt beide ausprobiert und PES 2010 ist der klare Sieger.



habe pes nicht ausprobiert. 

aber fifa10 ist total schlecht !
die entwicklung ist seit fifa06 eingestelt worden (besonders die grafik). ki aussetzter (bleiben stehen, nicht anwählbar oder stehen zu dritt nebeneinander). 

 online konnte ich auch nicht gehen, weis der geier.
nach endlichen versuchen habe ich es aufgegeben.

und bin zu den entschluss gekommen. 

NIE WIDER FIFA (PC)

wenn pes endlich mal mehr lizenzen holt. dan kaufe ich das. aber so auch nicht.


----------



## Melcat (2. November 2009)

[x] Gar keins


----------



## CroCop86 (4. November 2009)

Gibts es eigendlich für PES 2010 auch so patches für Bundesliga Manschaften? bzw. sowas ähnliches 

Bei fifa gabs ja von Fifa4fans immer wieder so hübsche patches und wäre mal schön zu wissen obs sowas bei PES 2010 auch gibt?!


----------



## grubsnek (5. November 2009)

CroCop86 schrieb:


> Gibts es eigendlich für PES 2010 auch so patches für Bundesliga Manschaften? bzw. sowas ähnliches
> 
> Bei fifa gabs ja von Fifa4fans immer wieder so hübsche patches und wäre mal schön zu wissen obs sowas bei PES 2010 auch gibt?!



http://www.pescorner.net/

Komsich. Google findet die Seite aber über den Direktlink kommt irgendwas seltsames..


----------



## killbill (9. November 2009)

also ich sage das pes 10 besser ist da sie letztes jahr auch schon besser waren und da sich pes 10 im gegenteil zu fifa 10 zu der vorjahresversion verbessert hat


mfg killbill


----------



## iceman650 (12. November 2009)

Morgen kommt PES10 mit der lieben () Post. Das sollte die Frage beantworten^^


----------



## grubsnek (13. November 2009)

Naja Pes ist zwar nicht schlecht aber noch lange nicht perfekt.

Im online Modus bekomme ich vielleicht eines von fünf Spielen fertig gespielt. 

Außerdem gibts einen Intel-AMD-Bug


----------



## LK1801 (21. November 2009)

[X]
gar keins


----------



## Rob2 (24. November 2009)

Pes 2010 [X]
Wie schon letztes Jahr spiele ich wieder Pes2010, denn das gameplay ist deutlich besser als bei Fifa und es macht dann viel mehr Spaß.


----------



## sushi2 (28. November 2009)

Pes 2010 ist einfach geil, amcht fun !


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (30. November 2009)

Da kann man ja nur *PES 2010 kaufen.Wer tut sich denn Fifa 2010 an.Das würde ich ja nicht mal als Crack haben wollen.*


----------



## Razor2408 (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab eine Frage zum Online-Modus:
Bei mir ist der Standard-Port nicht freigegeben und bei den Settings kann man ja einen Port frei eingeben. Da die Telekom noch etwas länger braucht bis man die Ports freigeben kann ist meine Frage: Welchen Port soll ich eingeben bzw. wie kann ich überprüfen welcher freigegeben ist?


----------



## lucas (5. Februar 2010)

[x] PES 2010


----------



## herethic (6. Februar 2010)

[x]PES 2010


----------



## LunyTune (14. Februar 2010)

[x]PES 2010

Jedoch muss ich zugeben, dass FIFA 2010 auf der Playstation 3 auch nicht zu unterschätzen ist.
Auf dem PC ist aber PES 2010 der klare Favorit, da die PC-Version von FIFA einfach grausam ist.


----------



## push@max (16. Februar 2010)

[x] Gar keins

Zocke solche Spiele nur auf Partys auf Konsolen...privat ist das überhaupt nichts für mich.


----------



## sven1904 (20. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute,
kann man bei Fifa eigentlich auch die Gesichter einscannen? Also dieses Feature ist bei ProEvo einfach der Hammer.. 
MfG, Sven


----------



## Rasha (28. Februar 2010)

Sodele ich hab sogar beide für die PS 3 

PES 10: 
+ Bessere Umsetzung der Regeln
+ Bessere Menüs (naja Geschmackssache)
+ CL
+ EL

- Schlechte Ballphysik
- Das "ewige" Hintenrumpassen, eher gesagt zu viele Pässe zu den MItspielern
- Kommentare igitt
- Dribbling is auch net das Wahre (man denke mal an die Richtungsänderungen beim Sprint)
- schlechte Grafik
- naja Athmo geht so
- keine oder wenig Lizensen
- wenig Stadien
- Spieler wächst automatisch
- teilweiße unrealistisch...
- Tricks sehn meistens net so gut aus


Fifa 10:

+ Grafik
+ Steuerung, insbesondere Dribbling
+ Lizensen
+ Stadien, Mannschaften
+ Man kann den Spieler selbst wachsen lassen

- etwas ungenaue Regelumsetzung
- manchmal KI-Aussetzer
- Irgendwie passen Spieler vom Strafraum laufend nach hinten (Gomez  )
- es wird nicht immer den optimalen Weg zum Tor gegangen


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (28. Februar 2010)

[x] PES 2010. Wer brauchst schon Marken? Das Handling zählt!


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (4. März 2010)

[PES] für PC 

[Fifa] für Konsole


----------



## Genzemann (27. März 2010)

[PES] - auf jeden Fall. Unsere Xbox Zock-Nächte in der WG waren nur dank dem geilen Game möglich


----------



## ll_tim_ll (30. August 2010)

Ich hab beides. Einerseits ist PES von Grafik und Spielverhalten (bis auf den Ball ) viel realistischer und schöner zu spielen. Leider ist das Team-Managment und die Lizenzen nur mit Patches bedingt zu kompensieren. Wenn sich Konami beim 2011er da 'n bisschen mehr Mühe gibt und Cristiano Ronaldo n bisschen mehr wert ist als 3 Millionen, kann Fifa die Koffer packen. Das sag ich auch als ewiger Fifa Spieler , hab bei Fifa 99 angefangen!


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. August 2010)

bin zwar kein fußballfan, kenne die beiden games jedoch recht gut. Am besten ist es sich PES fürn PC zu holen , und dann die patsches mit den lizenzen drauf zu machen


----------



## Portvv (30. August 2010)

ganz klar fifa 2010, ea hat in den letzten jahren viel richtig gemacht und in die richtige richtung entwickelt , fifa 11 sollte mit kleinen verbesserungen gegnüber der 10´er version, die dies jährige fussball referenz sein


----------



## sensitron (31. August 2010)

Besitze beide Spiele und mag auch beide, allerdings gefällt mir dann bei Fifa das Dribbeln etc. besser. Aber sonst bin ich eher der PES-Spieler


----------



## iceman650 (31. August 2010)

PES 11 mosht alles weg....
Ich schwörs euch, beim Gamestar-Preview Test war Fifa nur bei den Lizenzen vorne. Und da mir das nicht  mal annähernd was aus macht ist klar, was ich kaufe.


----------



## b14ckj4ck (1. September 2010)

rockyko schrieb:


> ganz klar PES!
> 
> ... ich gebe fifa jedes jahr wieder eine neue chance mich zu überzeugen ... aber diese jahr ... das spiel kannste echt vergessen so eine scheiß grafik ... also nich schlecht, aber ich sag ma falsch angewendet ... und das gameplay hat sich auch kaum verändert, geschweige denn verbessert
> 
> ... bis jetzt gefällt mir die Demo von PES ziemlich gut ... sowohl grafisch als auch das gameplay


kann ich nur zustimmen, 

wobei, meiner Ansicht nach FIFA10 auf dem PC wirklich erbärmlich ist...
deshalb meiner Meinung nach ganz klar PES! 

mfg b14ckj4ck


----------



## Razor2408 (1. September 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach macht EA zu wenig mit ihren Lizenzen. Der Managermodus hat viele Bugs und in den Ligen passen Spielpläne nicht bzw. die Trikots der Teams sind veraltet. Das Gameplay hat sich schon gut verbessert (auf Konsolen) aber die Ballphysik ist nach wie vor schlecht. Kopfbälle sind in FIFA 10 nahezu unmöglich und Weitschüsse wirken wie Luftballons. PES ist auch nicht perfekt (Schiris pfeifen kaum Fouls in 2010) aber imo besser als FIFA 10. Auf PES 2011 bin ich SEHR gespannt und FIFA 11 sehe ich mir auch wie immer an.


----------



## lu89 (1. September 2010)

[x]gar keins, weil ich mich für solche Spiele nicht interessiere. Sonst aber PES, weil bei FIFA 10 für PC die Grafik nicht so pralle ist


----------



## boehmer_dce (1. September 2010)

PES!

das Spielerlebnis ist einfach realistischer...

Wenn die Lizenzen noch vollständiger wären, gäb´s nix zu meckern..


----------



## mixxed_up (1. September 2010)

Ich werde wohl Fifa 2011 kaufen. Bei PES fehlen mir einfach die Lizenzen, und die Grafik ist dank der Verbesserung in Fifa 11 kein Argument mehr für PES.


----------



## sensitron (2. September 2010)

Ich weiss ja nich wies euch geht, aber auf die Elfmeter in Pes2010 komm ich gar nich klar. Schiess fast immer vorbei...


----------



## Razor2408 (2. September 2010)

Zuerst die Schuss-Taste drücken, durch die Dauer wie lange du drückst bestimmst du wie HOCH der Ball wird.
Danach gleich nach links/rechts drücken, durch die Dauer wie lange du drückst bestimmst du die Entfernung wie weit der Ball in die Richtung geht.
Leider ist das 11m Schiessen zu empfindlich geworden, sodass man die Taste bzw. den Stick immer nur antippen sollte. Ich treffe aber trotzdem immer ganz gut und gewinne wesentlich mehr 11m Schiessen als noch in PES 2009.


----------



## iceman650 (26. September 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl Fifa 2011 kaufen. Bei PES fehlen mir einfach die Lizenzen, und die Grafik ist dank der Verbesserung in Fifa 11 kein Argument mehr für PES.


Und du hast kein Gamepad, weswegen du garnichts über das im gegensatz zu Fifa wirklich sehr gute Passystem sagen kannst, geschweige denn benutzen kannst ^^


----------



## ll_tim_ll (26. September 2010)

Nanana... also ich habe ja auch beide Demos gepsielt und das nicht nur ein Mal. Ich finde dass EA wirklich nachgelegt hat und der einzigste Unterschied nun nur noch die Atmosphäre ist. PES ist vom Spiel selber besser , aber Fans, Banden , Stadion usw. sind nicht wirklich gelungen ( Lizenzsache). Bei Fifa wird hier wirklich wert drauf gelegt und es funktioniert einwandfrei, hier müssen keine Patches installiert werden damit man mal ne Bundesliga Saisson gespielt werden kann. Genau deshalb komme ich zu dem Entschluss,dass es einfach darauf ankommt auf was man wert legt. Ich werde auf Fifa zurückkehren!


----------



## iceman650 (26. September 2010)

Na, dann schau dir bitte mal die KI an. In PES ist es nämlich so, dass nicht einfach son Furz angelaufen kommt und dir den Ball klaut, sondern die KI klug verteidigt und ebenso kontert.
Bei der Fifa Demo kann man mal locker 15 Ballkontakte spielen ohne dass man nur einmal in einen Zweikampf verwickelt wird.
Außerdem schau dir mal bei PES die Replays etc. an, da finde ich die Atmosphäre mal dermaßen imba.

Mfg, ice

@tim: nicht falsch verstehen, mixxed_up hat ehrlich kein Gamepad AFAIK


----------

